# Hello



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

i'm new on this site can someone show me the basics. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Ask questions or talk about something interesting by hitting post reply or start new thread. There are a lot of well knowledged people on here. I am sure you will find something helpful. good luck!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

banned already and only the first day, how bad did he screw something up?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ass Master


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

m_jel said:


> banned already and only the first day, how bad did he screw something up?


that was his only post too.:dunno:


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea i know, that's what i'm saying


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

and I gave him such good advice too...


----------

